# Capt. Mason Matejcek Fly Fishing report



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Fly fishing in the back lakes and on the outside shorelines has been great lately. This time of year I prefer throwing olive minnow patterns and as of lately that has been the ticket. Last week produced many big fish from the 27-33 inch range. One of the highlights of last week was a stud 33in redfish that we spotted from around 70 yards away on the opposite shoreline of a back lake. When we finally got up to the fish my client flipped a Down South Lure in front of him and the fish inhaled the lure. After a nice fight he had the fish in his hands and said "That was more exciting than shooting a 10 point buck". I have a couple days open this coming week and the weather looks great!

Capt. Mason Matejcek
830-857-0405
Captainmasonm.com


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)




----------

